# Can I make yogurt with previously frozen milk? And more ?'s



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

We stocked up on milk at our last opportunity and I grabbed some whole milk for yogurt. Can I use it once it thaws for making yogurt?

Also, can I freeze homemade yogurt?

We love strawberry and strawberry/banana yogurt - do I just add plain fruit to flavor the yogurt or are there recipes out there for natural flavorings?


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

I would think you could use perviously frozen milk. I was going to try it, but now I am curious to see if anyone has done this....


----------



## knittinanny (Jan 15, 2005)

I make yogurt using frozen milk almost every week. I (usually) let it thaw out on the counter first, then heat it to 180F, let it cool back down, and add the yogurt culture.

Yesterday I was too impatient to let the milk thaw out first, so I cut it out of the milk carton, chopped it up a bit, and melted it in the pan. It came out just fine.


----------

